# Hello!!! Why is it so hard to communicate with other members?



## 1973frontier (5 mo ago)

Hello,
I have been attempting to converse with other members for items being sold or traded in the classified sections. I can not send messages until I introduce meself?


----------



## Tolbnd (Feb 11, 2020)

1973frontier said:


> Hello,
> I have been attempting to converse with other members for items being sold or traded in the classified sections. I can not send messages until I introduce meself?



Read the "Classified Rules" sticky at the top of most of the subforums. You'll understand after that.


----------



## WVbowProud (Dec 5, 2020)

20 posts 2 weeks a member before you can use classified section


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

1973frontier.

You need two weeks membership and 20 posts before you can use the Classifieds, including messaging. Classifieds view/access explained.

Don't use this thread to buy and sell, as it will be deleted.


----------



## rapids (Feb 28, 2003)

Welcome to AT from northern Illinois.


----------



## df06 (Jun 9, 2007)

Regardless of the rules, some members may not want to converse with new members that happen to have something to sell. Certainly you understand why.


----------



## BrewHo (6 mo ago)

Rules to be able to use classifieds on Archery Talk...
1. Must be a bow tech and own at least two bow presses.
2. Must immediately follow "Ranch Fairy" on youtube.
3. Must be able to calculate F.O.C. on demand in less than 3 seconds given random arrow specs.
4. Have 10-15 photos of your paper from tuning your bow. MUST INCLUDE bare-shaft photos.
5. 1-3 Photos of your bow "form" to be criticized.
6. Must be willing to have "Shoot-off" with members you disagree with.
7. Once these are completed you are still only around 3 posts. But don't feel down, only 17 more to go!

Crazy I know... but the guy whos trying to get rid of those old Easton aluminum arrows you want for $20 has been burnt by internet scammers before... Turns out that "local mom" wasn't really 5 miles away.... And there is absolutely no place for that here.

God Speed.


----------



## slowen (Jun 27, 2006)

Welcome… rules keep this place intact..


----------



## FrostyNuggets (8 mo ago)

*Hello!!! Why is it so hard to get new members to read the rules? *


----------



## Early Ice (Mar 18, 2008)

BrewHo said:


> Rules to be able to use classifieds on Archery Talk...
> 1. Must be a bow tech and own at least two bow presses.
> 2. Must immediately follow "Ranch Fairy" on youtube.
> 3. Must be able to calculate F.O.C. on demand in less than 3 seconds given random arrow specs.
> ...


wow, you went pretty hard there. I actually find Ranch Fairy pretty comical and interesting. I didn't go out and build a 1000 grain arrow, but I think he's just trying to help. Prior to being affiliated with Sirius or Ethics, he really was just sharing his experiences trying to help others with penetration issues. Nothing wrong with that....and he really doesn't need the money (well everyone does to an extent) as he's a very successful guy outside of archery. I don't see anything wrong with what he's done. this is archery talk after all, archers helping archers. he's a straight red neck like half the guys here including me, how can you not like the guy? idunno


----------



## NCbowhunter85 (Sep 24, 2019)

Welcome to AT


----------



## Flat-Broke (Mar 3, 2006)

Welcome to AT


----------



## WVbowProud (Dec 5, 2020)

BrewHo said:


> Rules to be able to use classifieds on Archery Talk...
> 1. Must be a bow tech and own at least two bow presses.
> 2. Must immediately follow "Ranch Fairy" on youtube.
> 3. Must be able to calculate F.O.C. on demand in less than 3 seconds given random arrow specs.
> ...


This is the best post I have read in ages, your sense of humor is appreciated!


----------



## cope-77 (Sep 5, 2015)

BrewHo said:


> Rules to be able to use classifieds on Archery Talk...
> 1. Must be a bow tech and own at least two bow presses.
> 2. Must immediately follow "Ranch Fairy" on youtube.
> 3. Must be able to calculate F.O.C. on demand in less than 3 seconds given random arrow specs.
> ...


Well played sir. That should get you a bonus of 3 posts so you can interact in the classifieds, lol.


----------



## Dustin Clays (Dec 6, 2021)

The ability to read is fundamental to successful digital communication 😉


----------



## Skyydyyver (Apr 5, 2021)

Someone was a long time lurker before joining...
 @BrewHo

🤣


----------



## buttercup (Mar 3, 2006)

Welcome buddy from Penn State


----------



## Kwame Ximer (5 mo ago)

Tolbnd said:


> Read the "Classified Rules" sticky at the top of most of the subforums. You'll understand after that.


Hello there...


----------



## jinxed401 (Apr 23, 2014)

Gotta have atleast 2 weeks and 20 posts... kinda hard for those of us that have been reading this forum for years butttt it is to stop them spammers.


----------



## Brooks Ram (Nov 12, 2021)

BrewHo said:


> Rules to be able to use classifieds on Archery Talk...
> 1. Must be a bow tech and own at least two bow presses.
> 2. Must immediately follow "Ranch Fairy" on youtube.
> 3. Must be able to calculate F.O.C. on demand in less than 3 seconds given random arrow specs.
> ...


This is going to be a blast. I had no idea what I just signed up for!


----------



## Ethan300BLK (5 mo ago)

Welcome man! Yeah it's to keep the boys out of here.


----------



## solomtnhunter (Nov 24, 2017)

read the rules and regs


----------

